# Iron out & Tar Remover



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good Iron & Tar remover, was thinking AF Iron out and AF Tar remover


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iron x i like, also i use orchard tar remover which iv found to be good enough for me.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Autobrite's Purple Rain and Just the Tonic gets the vote for me


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

AF offerings are very good in my findings, and handily available from the same stores. 

others I like and can't really fault in any way shape or form is CarPro's IronX and Autosmart's Tardis.

I've only tried a couple of others and they weren't as good as the above


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X and Tardis for me :thumb:


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ironx and tarx is also good


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

IronX and Tardis from me as well..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX.
Orchard Car car Iron Clense
Wax Tec

Tardis..
Orchard Car Care Tat Cleanse


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

"Fall off" and "The Solver" from wax-tec are worth considering...


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

jason status said:


> Autobrite's Purple Rain and Just the Tonic gets the vote for me


I've just brought these because of recommendations. May try them out tomorrow.

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Try some Wolfs Decon Gel. Smells amazing...


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Freddie said:


> I've just brought these because of recommendations. May try them out tomorrow.
> 
> sent from fraggle rock


Freddie would you let me know how you get on with the af stuff


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies ppl, just another question I see tardis gets a lot of good votes however I have also been told that tardis can be damaging to some paint and plastics. How true is this?


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy the autobrite products from?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wax tec fallout remover plus orchard carcare are the ones to go for on the market, they perform very strongly and remove fallout with ease I have found.


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Trip where can I buy those products from?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

TW15T3D said:


> Trip where can I buy those products from?


Hi, You can buy wax tec fallout remover from Wax-tec.co.uk, should be £7.00 pound for the product, but it works.
Plus another product I have tried is there super suds, this shampoo has to be one of the best I have tried and tested, smells of strawberry's, really foamy but it's the lubrication of the shampoo that really impressed me, the mitt it glides and glides with out no effort, felt like baby oil softness to me, something unique; and soon I will ordering a bottle of the super suds.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry as of the orchard autocare range to buy, I'm sure they have a new site up but I'm having trouble tracking there site down on here and product on hand, there iron remover is called iron cleanse, bleeds like crazy and works as effective as the wax tec fall off product.

As of a tar remover, Autosmart tardis is the one to go for, don't buy from ebay always buy Autosmart products from a rep, I'm sure they are selling in 1 litre bottles, but a 5 litre will last a very long time to a single user.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks our site address is

www.orchard-autocare.com

Many thanks for the recommendations guys. much appreciated.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

TW15T3D said:


> Thanks for all the replies ppl, just another question I see tardis gets a lot of good votes however I have also been told that tardis can be damaging to some paint and plastics. How true is this?


All I can say is that 99% of our business is with the trade, so we need to ensure that we supply products that work well, are very cost effective and are as safe as possible. We sell over 20,000 litres of Tardis EVERY MONTH yet I can't remember the last claim which was logged for damage caused by this product. Our insurers would simply not allow us to supply a product which regularly caused product liability claims. Of course we are dealing with chemical products here, but follow the instructions on the label and you are highly unlikely to ever have a problem with this product.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Tardis and Iron X for me too. 

Tardis - just get in touch with Sue (above) or Auto Smart and find who covers your area, give them a bell and arrange to go either to a meeting point or if they're going to be close and have a look at what they have on offer. 

Iron X I buy online, smells foul but does the job it's meant to do. 

Haven't had any issues with plastics either


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you sue for clearing that up


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

'just the tonic' and 'purple rain' were brilliant. Never before have i been able to de tar my car ao easily. Spray on 1 panel, leave for 60 seconds and then wipe with microfibre cloth. All tar came off. Brilliant. 
Wheel wise i normally use a halfords one. Autobrite one is easier and even removed brake dust that i couldn't get off last time.

Www.autobritedirect.co.uk 
i ordered Saturday night. Turned up Tuesday. Fantastic service.

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Ordered the same freddy, although I will try tardis and iron x too and compare them.


----------



## mouth999 (Nov 23, 2007)

Orchard Car Care Iron Cleanse & Tardis


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

TW15T3D said:


> Ordered the same freddy, although I will try tardis and iron x too and compare them.


Let me know what they are like. I've seen alot recommend them too

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

will do


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

TW15T3D said:


> Thank you sue for clearing that up


It's a pleasure!


----------

